# Washing/Care Instructions



## DirtyJerseys

Hey Everyone,
Just wondering what he proper washing/care instructions would be to give buyers of my shirts. I know that it would be wise to follow what is on the tag of the shirt, but is there other steps on should follow?

My tees are screenprinted on American Apparel brand.

From what I gather, one should turn the shirt inside out to help keep the print on the shirt longer.

Any other thoughts would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Jasonda

Generally any item of clothing will be better off if you wash it in cold water with similar colors, no bleach, tumble dry low, and for printed shirts, iron inside-out on a low setting.


----------



## John's T's

DirtyJerseys said:


> Hey Everyone,
> Just wondering what he proper washing/care instructions would be to give buyers of my shirts. I know that it would be wise to follow what is on the tag of the shirt, but is there other steps on should follow?
> 
> My tees are screenprinted on American Apparel brand.
> 
> From what I gather, one should turn the shirt inside out to help keep the print on the shirt longer.
> 
> Any other thoughts would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


I've been trying to tell mine that if you must dry it, only dry it for about 10 minutes and let it hang dry the rest of the time. I don't about everyone else but in the South, we like everything cooked to death...regardless if its our clothing or food.


----------



## MZDEELO

there are actually specific instructions that you are supposed 2 follow 
when you are arranging, placing, and creating your wash/care instructions.

check out this website. it helped me alot back when i created my labels.

http://www.textilecare.com/writing.htm
http://www.missouribusiness.net/docs/labels_textiles.asp#arrangement


----------



## nancyjpants2

I have American Apparel garment and I am re-labeling. I don't want to duplicate their instructions for example: wash warm, do not bleach, dry low may be ok for a non-screenprinted shirt but for my finished product: wash inside out, cold, no bleach, dry low or hang dry would be my recommendation. Am I within my rights/law to change the instructions?

Thanks,

Nancy


----------



## Solmu

nancyjpants2 said:


> Am I within my rights/law to change the instructions?


Yes. In fact, if the instructions that come on the blank shirt are not accurate after you have decorated it you are _required_ to change the instructions.

The care instructions have to 1) Not cause damage to the garment, and 2) Not disallow something that _wouldn't_ cause harm to the garment. The typical example being not putting "dry clean only" on something that can be machine washed. But they shouldn't disallow _anything_ that can be shown to be harmless through testing.


----------

